# I was in my own way too much



## jasminasul

Una persona está diciendo que su padre le dio un consejo cuando empezó a hacer comedia:

And it didn't make sense at the time because *I was in my own way too much.*
I asked him like, "What do you think about when you're on stage?"
And he goes, "No, you don't think. Because if you think,  then it takes away what makes you funny."


El traductor ha puesto "pasaba mucho tiempo sola", pero parece ser que está sumida en su propio mundo o algo así. He encontrado esto: Getting Out of Your Own Way


----------



## gengo

jasminasul said:


> Una persona está diciendo que su padre le dio un consejo cuando empezó a hacer comedia:
> 
> And it didn't make sense at the time because *I was in my own way too much.*
> I asked him like, "What do you think about when you're on stage?"
> And he goes, "No, you don't think. Because if you think,  then it takes away what makes you funny."
> 
> El traductor ha puesto "pasaba mucho tiempo sola"



The translator seems to have misunderstood it as "I was on my own way too much."

The English means that the person hindered herself, so the basic idea in Spanish is estorbarse.  I'll let you decide what would sound natural.


----------



## jasminasul

I thought this was some kind of new-fangled expression, rather than the more literal meaning. 
I think estorbarme a mí misma works, or sabotearme. I'll think about it a bit more.
Thank you, gengo.


----------



## Elcanario

Tiene el sentido metafórico de colocar cosas en el camino para, como dice Gengo, estorbar, entorpecer, obstaculizar, etc a alguien.
Quizá:
Y en su momento no lo entendí porque estaba demasiado ocupada poniéndome palos en las ruedas.
... poniéndome obstáculos.
... poniéndome la zancadilla (a mi misma).
Etc.
Un saludo


----------



## jasminasul

Gracias, Elcanario.
Lo voy a pensar un poco más a ver si se me ocurre algo más específico.


> I began this post by stating that the most important thing an artist had to do was get out of his or her own way. Haven’t I just challenged this statement? No. I’m only challenging the conventional view of what that means.
> 
> From my perspective, a creative artist who invites all of who he or she is into the mix, who sits down to work engulfed in “stuff” yet doesn’t give these thoughts and feelings a negative connotation; who in fact strives to accept and integrate whatever thoughts and feelings emerge, this artist has truly gotten out of his or her own way.
> 
> From this standpoint, it’s only by labeling a thought or feeling as either good or bad, productive or harmful, that you’re actually getting in your own way. Restricting your creative flow.
> 
> Getting out of your own way means being _with_ who you are, moment to moment, whether you like it or not. Whether or not it’s easy or comfortable, familiar or disturbing. And then creating from _that_ place. Getting Out of Your Own Way


----------



## Ballenero

Cohibirse.


----------



## Azarosa

Diría "Estaba en la mía" (o "muy en la mía").


----------



## Mister Draken

Considerando lo que viene después (pensar), parecería decir que al actuar el flujo de conciencia o tener mucha conciencia sobre uno mismo interfiere con la espontaneidad y, _a fortiori_, con la comicidad.


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken said:


> Considerando lo que viene después (pensar), parecería decir que al actuar el flujo de conciencia o tener mucha conciencia sobre uno mismo interfiere con la espontaneidad y, _a fortiori_, con la comicidad.


Sí, pero fijate en el orden de la secuencia: dice que le pidió un consejo a su padre y lo que el hombre le respondió no tuvo mucho sentido, pues en "aquel" momento estaba (supuse yo) _en otra cosa _(y que se ve actuó como autoboicot (_self-sabotage _o_ self-inhibition )._


----------



## jasminasul

Todas las opciones están muy cerca.
Lo que ella dice es que en ese momento no tenía sentido, pero después lo entendió. 
Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que habéis dicho, pero algunas expresiones se convierten en código entre un cierto grupo de personas, y embutir un párrafo o incluso un artículo entero en un subtítulo es complicado.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Por lo que leí sobre "getting in your own way", creo que autoboicot funciona:

_If you've ever undermined your own progress or desires, you're not alone. It’s something so many of us unconsciously do.
Self-sabotage is when our behaviors or actions create problems in our lives and interfere with our intentions and goals. It means getting in your own way, and it happens when our brains unconsciously hold on to fear, loss, failure, and rejection._
Fuente: How to Conquer Self-Sabotage and Stop Getting in Your Own Way

_What does it mean to get in your own way?
To act (or refuse to act) in a way contrary to your own goals or interests._
Fuente: What does it mean to get in your own way?

Mi intento:
En ese momento no le vi ningún sentido porque yo tendía mucho a autoboicotearme.


----------



## catrina

Otras opciones:
porque no aceptaba opiniones de otras personas

porque no era receptivo a lo que los demás opinaran

porque no tomaba en cuenta lo que los demás pensaran

porque no hacía caso de la opinión de nadie

¿te sirven?


----------



## gengo

catrina said:


> porque no aceptaba opiniones de otras personas
> porque no era receptivo a lo que los demás opinaran
> porque no tomaba en cuenta lo que los demás pensaran



I don't think those reflect the meaning of the English.  It's not about not listening to other opinions, but rather doing things that hurt yourself.  For example, if you go to a job interview and blurt out that you were often late to your last job, that is getting in your own way.  That is, you are blocking yourself from advancing.  You can't move forward because you are in the way.


----------



## catrina

gengo said:


> I don't think those reflect the meaning of the English.  It's not about not listening to other opinions, but rather doing things that hurt yourself.  For example, if you go to a job interview and blurt out that you were often late to your last job, that is getting in your own way.  That is, you are blocking yourself from advancing.  You can't move forward because you are in the way.


ahhhhhhh!
gracias gengo por la aclaración

le voy a pensar entonces por ese lado
un salud😁


----------



## elroy

Yes, it's basically acting in certain ways or having certain ideas/mentalities that impede your own progress.  It's a pretty visual metaphor.  If you're going down a path and someone is obstructing you, they are "in your way," so you can't move forward, and they need to "get out of your way" so you can proceed.  In this case, *you yourself* are the person that it's in your own way, so *you* need to get out of your own way so that you can move forward.  (bold = the "you" that's obstructing progress; underline = the "you" that wants to make progress) 

Not being receptive to others' opinions *could* be one of the ways a *particular* person gets in their own way, but there's 100 other ways to get in your own way.  The original doesn't specify this.


----------



## catrina

porque en esa época yo era mi peor enemigo


----------



## Elcanario

Interponiéndome en mi propio camino.
Un saludo


----------



## Ballenero

…porque estaba empeñado en arruinar mi vida.

Aunque esta me parece bastante buena


catrina said:


> porque en esa época yo era mi peor enemigo


----------



## SuperScuffer

gengo said:


> I don't think those reflect the meaning of the English.  It's not about not listening to other opinions, but rather doing things that hurt yourself.  For example, if you go to a job interview and blurt out that you were often late to your last job, that is getting in your own way.  That is, you are blocking yourself from advancing.  You can't move forward because you are in the way.


Although I tend to agree with you that the original probably means tripping yourself up, I don't think its beyond the realms of possibility that Catrina's interpretation isn't wrong.  "I was in my own way*"* could mean "I was _set_ in my own way".  Really though without more context its impossible to be sure.

I don't think it can be interpreted as meaning in any way self-destructive, which I think some of the suggested translations convey.


----------



## iribela

Elcanario said:


> Interponiéndome en mi propio camino.


Es, literalmente, lo que dice. La persona era un obstáculo para sí misma.


----------



## Bevj

iribela said:


> Es, literalmente, lo que dice. La persona era un obstáculo para sí misma.



Entiendo lo mismo.  The speaker was (too much) in his own way.  He complicated things for himself.

'It was too much for me' is something else entirely.


----------



## elroy

catrina said:


> porque en esa época yo era mi peor enemigo





Ballenero said:


> …porque estaba empeñado en arruinar mi vida.


Both of these sound too strong to me.



SuperScuffer said:


> "I was in my own way*"* could mean "I was _set_ in my own way".


Not for me.  For me “I was in my own way” can only mean one thing: “I was an obstacle to my own progress/success.”


----------



## Ballenero

iribela said:


> Es, literalmente, lo que dice. La persona era un obstáculo para sí misma.





jasminasul said:


> I was in my own way


Literalmente es: yo estaba en mi propio camino.
Sin más, se puede entender como que va por su camino, cada uno sigue su propio camino.

Existe la expresión:
ir a lo mío (o tuyo, suyo, nuestro, etc.)
Despreocuparse de los demás, y pensar solo en los asuntos o intereses propios.


----------



## Azarosa

Ballenero said:


> Literalmente es: yo estaba en mi propio camino.
> Sin más, se puede entender como que va por su camino, cada uno sigue su propio camino.
> 
> Existe la expresión:
> ir a lo mío (o tuyo, suyo, nuestro, etc.)
> Despreocuparse de los demás, y pensar solo en los asuntos o intereses propios.


Creo lo mismo; es como decir "estaba en la mía", "en mi mundo", por eso en aquel momento no pudo / supo apreciar las palabras del padre.


----------



## elroy

No, that’s not the meaning.  This is a clear expression with only one possible meaning. 

in the way ≠ on the way (en camino)

I’m *on* the way to the bank, and there’s a crowd of people *in* the way.


----------



## jasminasul

Muchas gracias a todos. Me parecen muy buenas opciones.
Yo puse arriba sabotearme, pero quizá ella no tenía un deseo subconsciente de hacer mal las cosas. Creo que puede referirse a que nuestra misma esencia, todo lo que compone a un ser humano, nos nubla, nos lastra, y el padre le está diciendo que corte amarras y se libere.
Más adelante ella dice que, siendo un chico vietnamita en un instituto de Orange County, se presentó a un concurso de talentos y no lo seleccionaron porque, después de contar cada chiste, pedía perdón y se ponía a llorar. Entonces una persona le dijo que hiciera el papel de una persona con confianza en sí mismo y ganó el concurso.
Entonces, autoboicot creo que es la traducción correcta en muchos contextos, pero quizá en algunos casos es demasiado restrictivo.
Cross-posted. I understand elroy's point but, in my opinion, if words had only one meaning, CAT tools would take over our work.


----------



## elroy

jasminasul said:


> Yo puse arriba sabotearme, pero quizá ella no tenía un deseo subconsciente de hacer mal las cosas.


Does “sabotearse” imply that it was intentional?  In English “self-sabotage” is generally understood to be unintentional/unconscious.



jasminasul said:


> Creo que puede referirse a que nuestra misma esencia, todo lo que compone a un ser humano, nos nubla, nos lastra, y el padre le está diciendo que corte amarras y se libere.


Correct!


----------



## Azarosa

jasminasul said:


> Muchas gracias a todos. Me parecen muy buenas opciones.
> Yo puse arriba sabotearme, pero quizá ella no tenía un deseo subconsciente de hacer mal las cosas. Creo que puede referirse a que nuestra misma esencia, todo lo que compone a un ser humano, nos nubla, nos lastra, y el padre le está diciendo que corte amarras y se libere.
> Más adelante ella dice que, siendo un chico vietnamita en un instituto de Orange County, se presentó a un concurso de talentos y no lo seleccionaron porque, después de contar cada chiste, pedía perdón y se ponía a llorar. Entonces una persona le dijo que hiciera el papel de una persona con confianza en sí mismo y ganó el concurso.
> Entonces, autoboicot creo que es la traducción correcta en muchos contextos, pero quizá en algunos casos es demasiado restrictivo.
> Cross-posted. I understand elroy's point but, in my opinion, if words had only one meaning, CAT tools would take over our work.


sí, pero en ese momento la persona que habla no lo sabía, no era consciente de que se estaba dañando a sí mismo (en sentido figurado), por eso suena algo extraño que lo exprese así; más bien parece que "estaba en otra cosa" ("estar en otra", como diríamos por nuestro pagos), por ello no pudo apreciar la sabiduría del comentario del padre. Pero, en fin; el OC tomará sin duda la mejor opción que cuaje con su propia interpretación.


----------



## jasminasul

I'll let the others answer that, I'm not very good at analysing complex concepts. But if I read _se autoboicotea,_ I would understand that this person doesn't want to be happy or successful or whatever. As I say, this is a good translation in most cases, but here she's clearly heeding the advice given to her by a friend and then by her father. She doesn't have the tools to correct her behaviour but, once her flaws are pointed out to her, she immediately corrects herself.

Azarosa, esa fue mi primera interpretación, como ves en el mensaje 1, pero creo que ella simplemente estaba obcecada o lastrada. Uf, qué difícil.


----------



## Bevj

Ballenero said:


> Literalmente es: yo estaba en mi propio camino.
> Sin más, se puede entender como que va por su camino, cada uno sigue su propio camino.
> 
> Existe la expresión:
> ir a lo mío (o tuyo, suyo, nuestro, etc.)
> Despreocuparse de los demás, y pensar solo en los asuntos o intereses propios.





Azarosa said:


> Creo lo mismo; es como decir "estaba en la mía", "en mi mundo", por eso en aquel momento no pudo / supo apreciar las palabras del padre.


Estoy de acuerdo con elroy.  Quizás sea más claro si decimos que 'he was in *someone else's* way,'
Esta frase no significa que iba por su propio camino.


----------



## elroy

Azarosa said:


> sí, pero en ese momento la persona que habla no lo sabía, no era consciente de que se estaba dañando a sí mismo (en sentido figurado), por eso suena algo extraño que lo exprese así


They may not have been aware of it at the time that it was happening.  They’re aware of it now; they’re looking back and saying “Back then I was in my own way.”  It makes perfect sense.  Haven’t you ever said, reflecting on a former time, I was so naive/stupid/unreasonable/… back then”?  At the time you wouldn’t have said “I’m being naive/stupid/unreasonable…” because you probably thought you were acting perfectly fine.



Azarosa said:


> más bien parece que "estaba en otra cosa" ("estar en otra", como diríamos por nuestro pagos), por ello no pudo apreciar la sabiduría del comentario del padre.


Again, that’s not what the expression means.


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> Again, that’s not what the expression means.


Entiendo muy bien su punto ...solo quisiera estar segura de que eso -"in my own way"- ha sido exactamente lo que dijo.


----------



## catrina

...if words had only one meaning, CAT tools would take over our work.

Ay Ay

Espero que la traducción humana todavía nos dure un rato


----------



## elroy

Azarosa said:


> solo quisiera estar segura de que eso -"in my own way"- ha sido exactamente lo que dijo.


If you mean this: 


jasminasul said:


> And it didn't make sense at the time because *I was in my own way too much.*


This is a perfectly plausible thing to say, and it makes perfect sense (for the reasons I gave).  I see no reason to wonder whether this was in fact what was said. 



catrina said:


> ...if words had only one meaning, CAT tools would take over our work.


_Non sequitur_.  Just because a word or expression can only mean one thing doesn’t mean there’s only one possible/valid _translation_ into the other language.  Secondly, as any translator knows, of course there are thousands of words and phrases that have only one meaning, so I’m not making a preposterous claim here.  Finally, while CAT tools have not rendered human translators fully obsolete, they *are* immensely useful, which is why they’re routinely used by professional translators.  There are many things that *are* successfully translatable by a CAT tool (almost) every time.


----------



## jasminasul

Creo que eso es lo que dice, Azarosa, y tiene sentido. El reto es traducirlo en un subtítulo sin quitar ni poner información.
Pero el hecho de que en teoría una palabra o una expresión tiene "un solo significado" (to get into one's way=self-sabotage oneself), en la práctica nunca es así. La semántica es muy elástica, por no hablar de que la mayoría de las personas no somos catedráticos de la RAE (aun si ellos siempre estuvieran de acuerdo en todo, que no lo están) y utilizamos el lenguaje muy libremente, mezclamos metáforas, combinamos expresiones, nos equivocamos o, a menudo, las palabras evolucionan o se contaminan. 
Yo utilizo herramientas de traducción automática cuando no me gusta lo que estoy traduciendo. Me ahorra escribir y me ayuda con la terminología. Con la traducción creativa, no sé cuándo un programa va a ser capaz de sustituir a un traductor con talento. Por otra parte, lo que están haciendo estas herramientas es darle fuerza al tsunami del espanglish.


elroy said:


> _Non sequitur_. Just because a word or expression can only mean one thing doesn’t mean there’s only one possible/valid _translation_ into the other language.


For me, your logic is wonky. If all words had only one meaning, CAT tools would always churn out correct translations, _even if there are other possible, equally acceptable translations_. But, as I say, human speech in wonderfully nuanced at its best or horribly imprecise/inaccurate in some cases.


----------



## elroy

My logic is not “wonky.”

It is very often the case that a word has only one meaning in the source language but no single equivalent that will always work in the target language in every single context.


----------



## Rocko!

Yo optaría por la sugerencia de @Elcanario dada en el post #4:

_Pero en aquel tiempo no pude comprenderlo porque yo misma me encargaba de obstaculizar mi entendimiento._

(se acorta con “no lo comprendí” y “yo misma obstaculizaba”, es decir, quitando palabras o haciendo modificaciones).


----------



## elroy

How about “me impedía a mí misma” or “impedía mi propio progreso/desarrollo”?


----------



## Azarosa

@Jaminasul, después de este "_multiple choice"_ tan exhaustivo que hemos puesto a tu disposición, solo tienes que elegir una de las opciones y adaptarla como equivalente del único significado que pareciera tener en el idioma fuente.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> How about “me impedía a mí misma” or “impedía mi propio progreso/desarrollo”?


Son expresiones perfectas, pero la primera tiene un poco de “reprimirse” y la segunda quedaría bien en un contexto laboral, deportivo o de metas personales, en mi opinión.


----------

